# Saved by the pizza man



## TheManInBlack1984 (May 5, 2020)

So i get off this train along the meridian speedway. And my pal who was ment to pick me up wont pick up his phone. Im thinking fuck now i gotta walk to the airport. Loe and behold so random pizza guy stops of his own accord, i didn't have a thumb out, and takes me the whole way. So yea pizza guys over friends anyday.


----------



## Aaron Adonis (May 5, 2020)

I mean, those guys who deliver pizza have seen some shit, so they're almost always compassionate af. Sucks to hear your friend ditched, though.


----------



## TheManInBlack1984 (May 5, 2020)

Asleep at 3 pm on a Monday -_-


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 6, 2020)

Delivery people in general are pretty cool, got picked up in... North Hollywood if memory serves and got taken to Calabasas. The person who picked me up was delivering flowers and only had one thing left that day.


----------



## roughdraft (May 7, 2020)

pizza delivery is a job that actually made me happier than any other, it figures. you get to listen to your own music, drive around, and usually see people at their best- everyone loves the guy who is bringing pizza - so go figure.


----------

